# Heavy duty meat grinder.



## hawglarry (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome. thanks for sharing!


----------



## caddlad (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice job! 

Looks like deer burger to me!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

thats the exact grinder we have lol it works awesome


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks great!, just don't get anything near the mouth of that that you don't want ground.


----------



## PaPaBob (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks good . . . and keep your shooting fingers away from that belt/pully. Just might want to add a safety guard around the belt/pully area.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice grinder. Does anyone know where I could buy a #72 grinder? I cannot afford to buy factory made grinder because I am out of work because of a medical condition. I have a 3/4 horse electric motor, all I would need is the grinder.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Topcat09 (Jun 25, 2010)

Look on ebay


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good...saved yourself lots of $$$$$


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I haven't been able to find a #72 grinder. Anyone have any luck finding one?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

Here you go ebay #130504475534 $49.99 + $10.00 shipping


----------



## hovimaul (Dec 21, 2006)

Here is a link to another DIY project grinder http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html and Northen Tools Grinder http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449763_200449763


----------



## tim1676 (Nov 13, 2009)

What's the speed of the washing machine motor? 3450?


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Great idea and nice work!


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the help hovimaul. I appreciate it very much. That is a nice motorized meat grinder design.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

Raymond 1 said:


> Nice grinder. Does anyone know where I could buy a #72 grinder? I cannot afford to buy factory made grinder because I am out of work because of a medical condition. I have a 3/4 horse electric motor, all I would need is the grinder.
> Thanks,
> Raymond


Try Craigslist and go to yard sales I probably see 4 to 5 a month at sales and they are cheap


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Man I wish I could find one in Canada. Better yet in Nova Scotia.
Raymond


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## HC Knives (May 20, 2011)

Estate auctions and such have them all the time, they go CHEAPPPPPP like 5$


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Keep little kids, and those who act like little kids the heck away from that unguarded belt!!!!


----------



## maximus (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks good! I would cut the table out underneath the end of the grinder so you can catch the meat when it comes out. The way it looks you have to pick it up off the board.


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

He slides a shallow pan under the grinder head to catch the meat. See 1st pic.


----------



## WSmitty01 (Feb 1, 2006)

Maximus
See top thread,,meat goes onto a short tray,,board also gives plenty of room when I stuff sausage.
grinder:
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449763_200449763

http://www.amazon.com/TD-Industrial...RK/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1311774712&sr=8-17

I'll check on the RPM's


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Still haven't been successful in Nova Scotia.
Raymond


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 11, 2010)

I have similar setup and that is a nu 32 grinder if i am not badly mistaken.


----------



## rodnbow (Mar 2, 2011)

Use spin cycle?


----------



## deerjackie (Aug 11, 2010)

1750 rpm is what is recommended for this setup.


----------



## jmr57 (Aug 2, 2011)

ha...brilliant !! what did the bid red wheel come off of ?


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Folks,
Got what I needed, it is on its way. Will display my setup when it is complete. I have the motor here and and now just waiting for the #32 Meat Grinder with a pulley and a really good supply of accessories that was include in the deal, everything is brand new.
Thank you,
Raymond


----------



## impactwrench (Aug 6, 2010)

You actually want it to run slower than that, ideally around 75-90 rpm. I have set these up and use a pair of pillow blocks and jackshaft with different pulley to get it slowed down. Same concept that I found here http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html . I have a 1 hp motor and with the 20:1 reduction it's more along the lines of having a 20 hp grinder.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

That is a good design. I believe I will be following that design.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have the same plans. I will be doing basically the same thing but the belts and pulleys will be safely covered but easy to get at if needs be. Will post a few pics when I am finished. Grinder is still a couple days away in transit.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am using basically the same plans but my belts and pulleys will be safely covered for no accidents to happen, but will be easily accessible in chance of a break down.
Raymond


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

subscribing


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

i also just ordered on of these, now to scavenge a washing maching for its motor.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

How do you know which wires to use for connecting the motor to the power cord? I have a motor but haven't finished my grinder DIY project completely yet.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice looking set up. Now lets see this thing in action.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey Folks,
Well here is my #32 meat grinder. It is running at approximately 81 RPM's. I am going to design a cover for the pulley system and a meat tray to sit on top of the grinder opening. I have a friend making a hardwood meat plunger for me. I will treat that with food grade oil before using it.







. 
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## jacobmhd (Dec 2, 2008)

Raymond,

How many RPM's doew the motor itself run at?


----------



## Dookie (Nov 29, 2010)

Raymond 1 said:


> Nice grinder. Does anyone know where I could buy a #72 grinder? I cannot afford to buy factory made grinder because I am out of work because of a medical condition. I have a 3/4 horse electric motor, all I would need is the grinder.
> Thanks,
> Raymond


I bought a 1/2 horse grinder from Kotula's for $99.99 + free shipping a while back. Grinds fast enough that I can't keep up with it. Had one of those cast, hand crank jobs and the worm pushed the retaining nut off the threads before I could finish a tiny little doe with it.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

jacobmhd said:


> Raymond,
> 
> How many RPM's doew the motor itself run at?


The motor itself runs at 3250 Rpm's. I geared it down to turn approximately 81 RPM's.


----------



## jacobmhd (Dec 2, 2008)

Where can a person look for a used motor? I'd like to get by pretty cheap if possible. Is there anything I can scrap one out of or maybe scrap yards sell working ones???


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I bought mine at a business that deals in all kinds of second hand items. I paid $85.00 for a 3/4 HP Capacitor Start AC Electric Motor. Something along that line retails for around 400.00 new in Nova Scotia. And I have a years warranty on it for a used motor. They check these motors out before they sell them and stand behind their warranty, nothing wrong with that I thought. I know a lot of people who told me about them and how good they were to their customers. That is the kind of practice that all businesses should follow.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------

